# General > Reunions >  who started wick high in 1983

## lynne duncan

I know there was a few of us, but what shocked me and morag when we did the maths was that in 2008 it will be 25 years since we started!!!!!!
so it seems about that time to start putting out the feelers for a re-union
so how about (roughly) summer 2008
we're quite happy to organise with a wee bit of help, mind you mo's mum has now organised 2 so we should be able to get some tips

Though I still can't grasp the fact that 25 years have gone so quick

----------


## zappster

25 years ..scary eh lynne? were gettin owld!

----------


## jac1791

sounds a great idea Lynne

----------


## Footloose

Spoke to a couple of others in our year after I saw this on the org and they were quite keen for a reunion too.

----------


## lynne duncan

suppose we better start thinking about this, where when etc, any tips help whatever greatfully taken on board

----------


## cat

hi
great idea!
but what if we all turn up and don't know each other coz we all look old!!!
cat

----------


## lynne duncan

was thinking about a message board with a before and after photo and maybe a potted history of the last 25 years, so if we sent out invites you could fill as much or as less in, and though would hope that everyone could make it, if they couldn't then if they returned the before and after then it could be pinned up
hmm or something like that

----------


## Gizmo

> hi
> great idea!
> but what if we all turn up and don't know each other coz we all look old!!!
> cat


It's a strange thing...but i look at people that i went to school with between 83-87 and they look exactly the same as they did back then.....just a little fatter and balder for some, and we are only 36 this year....thats not exactly old.

A reunion is a great idea....it will be good to see if some of those Keiss girls are still as fit as they were back then...haha

----------


## lynne duncan

we're getting started, got the list of names that started first year from ivan, can anyone remeber any folk that started after that don't want to leave anyone out.
don't think looking through the list that there is going to be too many that we won't be able to find 
will let you know soon

----------


## Mr P Cannop

post the names list

----------


## lynne duncan

okay just remembered about this and as the year is quickly disappearing,

date set for friday 25th july 2008
venue still to be sorted

swithering about whether to go to Mackays or the francis Street
will hopefully get it sorted out this week
then will start posting out invites and hopefully ask nice org organisers to post something
anyone from our year who wants to help is more than appreciated

----------


## caithgal

I wid be up for that def

----------


## lynne duncan

look forward to seeing you there caithgal

25 years since we started high school 1983 - 2008 Reunion 
Friday 25th July 2008
Francis Street Club
Wick

----------

